# Pittsburgh detective thinks outside the box to help foster kids



## Alex (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Alex said:


>




What a heart warming story! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

